# Pricing for half acre lot



## kyfireman2004 (Nov 12, 2007)

Pricing for half acre lot. 2-4 inchs


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Since i only plow for Beer and Cigarettes...I would do that lot for a Case of Blatz Light and a half a Carton of Kools......


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Really*

Are you guys really plowing anything for less than $150? Your time, commitment, knowledge, effort, etc............. is worth at least that. Isn't it?


----------



## bdrellfordplow (Sep 25, 2010)

no on half acre lots for 10 pushes im charging somewhere between 450 and 500 under a sesason contract.. this is my second year and i do not have alot of biding exp though . am i cutting myself out


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe the polls! This industry is just getting battered.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Wayne Volz;1153228 said:


> Are you guys really plowing anything for less than $150? Your time, commitment, knowledge, effort, etc............. is worth at least that. Isn't it?


There are so many factors to consider, like snow fall totals for area and pricing for the area.

Since you are in louisville, you drop your blade alot less then we do a few hundred miles to the North, so you have to cover your expenses over less events.


----------

